# Bargain Book Finds: November 2010 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the October 2010 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

61 Hours (Jack Reacher, No. 14) by Lee Child ($4.75)


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

The Atheist's Guide to Christmas $1.01


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Pamela Clare - Sweet Release
Historical Romance
3.19

This is her debut novel from 2003, 1st in the Blakewell Trilogy



_____________________________________________
Pamela Clare - Carnal Gift
Historical Romance
3.19
The 2nd book in the Blakewell Trilogy



______________________________________________
Pamela Clare - Ride the Fire
Historical Romance
4.79
The 3rd book in the Blakewell Trilogy


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

First in a series - Genghis: Birth of an Empire ($1.59)


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

hopetah said:


> 61 Hours (Jack Reacher, No. 14) by Lee Child ($4.75)


 Thanks for posting that! I am a big Lee Child Fan, This book was selling for over $12 just a couple of weeks ago


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Paranormal romance - Caridad Pineiro - Sins of the Flesh $1.99


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.79 A Perfect Scandal by Tina Gabrielle


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

$3.99 _The Fields of Eden_ by Richard S. Wheeler
American Historical Fiction about the settling of Oregon in the 1840s



"The Fields of Eden is historical fiction at its best." -The Denver Post

_--- fixed KindleBoards ebook link, removed followup post re: broken link_


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

is 99 cents. I just grabbed it for my son. (and possibly me..


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Stormjammers: The Extraordinary Story of Electronic Warfare Operations in the Gulf War by Robert Stanek

$2.99 at this posting. This is my first time using the new linkmaker, so if this link doesn't work it is all Harvey's fault!


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

What-the-Dickens: The Story of a Rogue Tooth Fairy by Gregory Maguire ($3.22)


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Diane Chamberlain is re-releasing her title _Cypress Point_ under the new title *The Shadow Wife*. The Amazon pre-lease paper price is currently $9.41. The Kindle edition (under the old title) is still $4.68.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.99



> From Publishers Weekly
> Starred Review. In Atkinson's stellar third novel to feature ex-cop turned PI Jackson Brodie (after One Good Turn), unrelated characters and plot lines collide with momentous results. On a country road, six-year-old Joanna Mason is the only survivor of a knife attack that leaves her mother and two siblings dead. Thirty years later, after boarding the wrong train in Yorkshire, Brodie is almost killed when the train crashes. He's saved by 16-year-old Regina Reggie Chase, the nanny of Dr. Joanna Hunter, née Mason. In the chaos following the crash, Brodie ends up with the wallet of Andrew Decker, the recently released man convicted of murdering the Mason family. Enter DCI Louise Monroe, Brodie's former love interest, who's tracking Decker because of a recent case involving a similar family and crime. When Dr. Hunter disappears, Reggie is convinced she's been kidnapped and enlists the reluctant Brodie to track her down. A lesser author would buckle under so many story lines, but Atkinson juggles them brilliantly, simultaneously tying up loose ends from Turn and opening new doors for further Brodie misadventures. (Sept.)
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$2.51



> From Publishers Weekly
> Still recovering from the discovery two years before that her husband of 26 years is gay (a revelation referred to as "The Treachery"), 54-year-old gynecologic oncologist Dr. Gwyneth Berke is resigned to a life of scientific pursuits, sulking in her luxury downtown Baltimore apartment and helping to care for her ailing father. Enter her best friends, widowed artist Kat and voluptuous entrepreneur Fleur, who coax Gwyn into dating again, a venture made easy by her looks, money and accomplishments. Though the men she meets at first are flakes, sexy lightning strikes at a medical conference when Gwyn meets Simon York, a renowned British gynecologist and researcher who doggedly woos a receptive Gwyn into the kind of torrid relationship that only two gynecologists can have. But Gwyn can't help wondering if Simon really is who he seems. He's too good-and too busy-to be true. More than light fare for the menopausal set, Devens's wise and witty debut is a distinguished addition to a crowded field. (Sept.)
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$3.71



> From Publishers Weekly
> First published in England in 1993, and written when Burt was 18 years old, this slight but compelling psychological tale is set at an unnamed British private school. On a day when most of the students are off on a field trip, devious Martyn, the architect of a series of ever-escalating practical jokes, sets in motion his biggest prank of all, one that he envisions as an experiment in real life. An abandoned cellar lies in a rarely used area of the school. Martyn lures five students into this empty hole and locks them in with the promise that he will release them in three days. When they come out, it will be a prank none of the school officials will ever forget. While waiting for their release, the five teenagers talk about all aspects of their lives, including personal hopes and fears. As the third day comes and goes, they realize no one is coming to release them. Isolation and abandonment sink in, and the students begin resorting to desperate measures. The story is conveyed in two voices; a third-person narrator describing the ordeal and the first-person account of Liz, a survivor writing as part of her ongoing therapy. While not a classic like The Lord of the Flies, this novel is a quick and intriguing book with a truly satisfying ending. (Oct.)Forecast: If the film version of The Hole ever makes it to these shores it opened in London in April 2001 and stars Thora Birch this could be a seller, but till then, readers may balk at the relatively high price of this extra-slim fiction.
> Copyright 2001 Cahners Business Information, Inc.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.47



> From School Library Journal
> Grade 7 Up-Calma Harrison, 16, is a bright, eccentric loner who loves English lit and brightly colored eyeglasses. Her only friend is Vanessa, a hippie so mellow she's nearly in a coma. Calma and her mother communicate via notes on the refrigerator. Then, her long-absent father appears in their tropical Australian town, desperate to speak to her, and her mother starts sneaking around at night, causing Calma to fear that her parents may be dating. When Vanessa becomes even more withdrawn and Calma notices cuts and scratches on her friend's body, she starts sleuthing. For the first quarter of the book, Jonsberg lays the teenage sarcasm on so thickly it backfires, and Calma, despite her raw language, sounds cutesy instead of edgy. Fortunately, she's more and more engaging as the plot progresses, and her depth and sincerity become obvious. Moreover, her jaunty narration creates a farcical mood that keeps the increasingly heavy subject matter from descending into melodrama. The supporting characters are drawn in broad strokes and seem present just to people the novel's abundant, and sometimes extraneous, subplots. Calma's sweet courtship with Jason, a gorgeous, disarming soccer freak, is an exception, but, with so many plot threads to weave together, the author leaves their relationship unexplored.-Johanna Lewis, New York Public Library
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$4.18



> From Publishers Weekly
> The second novel from Suri (The Death of Vishnu) follows Meera Sawhney from her unhappy 1950s marriage to aspiring singer Dev Arora through to her own son's coming-of-age. After an impulsive act forces Meera's marriage at 17, her complex, controlling father decries her tying herself (and, by extension, her family) to the provincial, lower-class Aroras. Meera soon finds herself pulled in different directions by her in-laws' religious orthodoxy, her father's progressivism (which doesn't run deep), her husband's self-pitying alcoholism and her own resentment. She finds salvation in the birth of a son, Ashvin; mother love, which Suri describes in intensely physical terms, gives her life passion and purpose, and overwhelms her adult relationships. But as India modernizes, Meera senses that Ashvin, and she herself, must live their own lives. Suri renders Meera's perspective marvelously, especially in small particulars (such as Meera's deliberations around the cutting of Ashvin's hair) and in the perils and conflicts Meera faces in her relationships with men. He also takes a close look at Hindu practices and charts the rise of religious nationalism in the years following Gandhi's death. Suri's vivid portrait of a woman in post-independence India engages timeless themes of self-determination.
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$3.99



> From Publishers Weekly
> Starred Review. Fortified with Eeyoreish fatalism-I'm already unhappy. I have nothing to lose-Weiner set out on a yearlong quest to find the world's unheralded happy places. Having worked for years as an NPR foreign correspondent, he'd gone to many obscure spots, but usually to report bad news or terrible tragedies. Now he'd travel to countries like Iceland, Bhutan, Qatar, Holland, Switzerland, Thailand and India to try to figure out why residents tell positive psychology researchers that they're actually quite happy. At his first stop, Rotterdam's World Database of Happiness, Weiner is confronted with a few inconvenient truths. Contrary to expectations, neither greater social equality nor greater cultural diversity is associated with greater happiness. Iceland and Denmark are very homogeneous, but very happy; Qatar is extremely wealthy, but Weiner, at least, found it rather depressing. He wasn't too fond of the Swiss, either, uncomfortable with their quiet satisfaction, tinged with just a trace of smugness. In the end, he realized happiness isn't about economics or geography. Maybe it's not even personal so much as relational. In the end, Weiner's travel tales-eating rotten shark meat in Iceland, smoking hashish in Rotterdam, trying to meditate at an Indian ashram-provide great happiness for his readers.
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.99



> From Publishers Weekly
> In her second novel, Mascarenhas (Skin) uses a 15-year-old girl's disappearance to spin a multilayered history of a Venezuelan family, incorporating folklore, political intrigue and magical realism. Charismatic and rebellious, teenage Irene Dos Santos goes missing while on vacation with her best friend, Lily Martinez, and her parents; she's introduced through Lily's meandering memories, which seem at first like a convenient exposition dump. However, Mascarenhas sticks to the shaggy dog style, passing her close third-person narration from Lily to eight other characters, including Lily's parents and a seemingly unrelated boy named Efraín. Other recurring themes tying together disparate plot strands: an underground political struggle, the legend of unofficial saint Maria Lionza, telenovela screenwriting and the act of storytelling (a Martinez family obsession). At times overwhelming in its breathless explosions of information, this family epic is immersive; no character or event is left unexplored from multiple perspectives. Indeed, the conclusion is like the final piece of an intricate puzzle. (June)
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

hopetah said:


> 61 Hours (Jack Reacher, No. 14) by Lee Child ($4.75)


 This is one Lee Child Book that Disappointed me. It dragged on and on. I finished it but the ending was predictable, and I had 
it all figured out long before the 61st hour was up....Glad I only paid 4.75.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

97 cents!

In this poignant novel, de Gramont explores a loyal and destructive friendship between two girls at a New England prep school. Catherine Morrow, the book's relatable protagonist, can't believe her luck when Skye, the popular daughter of acclaimed senator Douglas Butterfield, befriends her. A symbol of idealistic American wholesomeness, Skye is quick to push the boundaries at the Esther Percy School, and soon she joins Catherine in a blur of drunken nights and cocaine binges. But as Catherine cleans up and focuses on school work and extracurricular activities, Skye spirals deeper into her addiction and has an affair with a teacher. Despite Catherine's efforts, she can't untangle herself from Skye's daring escapades, and soon the girls are again involved in dangerous situations. Though Catherine warns the reader of the story's tragic finale from the opening chapters, the ending still reverberates with heartbreak. De Gramont's coming-of-age story distinguishes itself with sincere prose and complex characters. 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

_--- updated to KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

The Clique #10: P.S. I Loathe You by Lisi Harrison ($1.99)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the Kindle version of Four Years From Home for 99 cents:


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

This was recently reduced to $2.99 from $4.99 - I really enjoyed this one

Trevor's Song [Kindle Edition]
Susan Helene Gottfried (Author) 
(Contemporary Fiction)




> Fame and Fortune have destroyed many a rock star, but Trevor Wolff has a bigger problem when his best friend Mitchell Voss commits an act of monogamy with sexy artist Kerri Broadhurst.
> 
> ShapeShifter band dynamics will never be the same with this new woman on the scene, and the distractions of two girlfriends and a world tour aren't enough to keep Trevor from feeling like his carefully constructed world is crumbling around him. The pesky little illness he's been hiding from his band mates isn't help, either.
> 
> Trevor is determined to drive Kerri away so life can run properly. He'll do whatever it takes, or die trying, and not just because if he doesn't get well soon, time might be up for old Trevor. The last person he expects help or sympathy from is Kerri herself, but he may have to make common cause with his enemy if he's to survive the fallout from the secrets he's been hiding.


_Disclaimer: I have been "online friends" with the author from way before she wrote this book. I wouldn't post or endorse it if I didn't like it though - you guys know how I am like that LOL._


----------



## robertgp421 (Apr 22, 2009)

Selling for $1.99 - Curtis Roosevelt's life in the White House with his grandparents.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link for the Kindle version of this book and it's $1.95 now:

Just picked it up.... thanks!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble by HP Mallory has been selling for $2.99 at Amazon, but today it's down to $0.99. I believe it's supposed to be a light-hearted paranormal romance and it's gotten lots of good reviews. Gotta love that cover.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's been on my wishlist for a while now, thanks!


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

My Goat Ate Its Own Legs by Alex Burrett ($1.99) - Short story collection



Need by Carrie Jones ($1.99) - Fantasy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just came upon this one:  $3.99

N


----------

